# Which one for a 10 gallon?



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Choose...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I chose pacman frog, because it will be fine in a 10g and you won't need a replacement like witht the lg. Also because they are cool, and are fun to feed.
Its your choice really, i have a lg and hes cool, but doesn't do much


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I chose pacman frog as well


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

1leopard gecko would be fine in a 10g for life..... they dont move very much....... so i picked leo since they are the most appealing and the better pet to choose for handling and connection


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

a very valid point but right now im kind of leaning toward the Emp.Scorpians


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

ok i could get the leopard of course, but i like leopards in 20g.
The pacman is a very nice frog and can may a good pet, but can be boring,they just sit all day waiting for food. But for me they are awesome, and easy to care tought. 
I think the Emperor is a very interesting pet, awesome for look their habits,EATING!, ect. the Emperor will be awesome.believe me
but is in your own... decide.

Carnivoro


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you truly only want to dedicate the 10 gallon, then the Emperor Scorpion would be the only real choice. Leopard geckos really need more space as adults than a 10 gallon, although it would house them for a year or so, and adult Ceratophrys really need more than a 10 gallon as well, albeit they will spend vast amounts of time mostly buried in one spot for what seems like eons.....

You also might wish to consider Flat-Rock Scorpions as well if you like the idea of scorpions.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

It's hard to make this choice for someone. Reptile ownership is highly subjective. Each animal has its own merits and liabilities.

I would guess the leopard gecko. It's the most active and visible of the three choices. They don't need to have their cages misted and hey can be handled.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

can u give me a care sheet on flat rock scorpians?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

FLAT ROCK SCORPION ( _Hadogenes_ _troglodytes_ )

Desert species: well-ventilated, plastic shoe box to 5 gallon tank filled with 3"-5" sand, provide cork bark or rock shelter and milk cap for water dish. Temp: 78F-85F Humidity: 0%-20%.

Feed 1-2 times a week 1-3 crickets, super worms, meal worms or roaches.Large scorpions (ones that achieve lengths over 5") can kill and eat pinkie/fuzzy mice and small reptiles (like Anolis lizards).


----------



## fire mouth boy (Jul 15, 2004)

i was thinking about gettina n emporor scorpion or something like that .... or a chille rose terantula for a 20g - 40g ... what do u think? (dont mean tpo hijack yah thread)


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

what are the effects of the sting on a human for the flatrock?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Flat rocks have very mild venom, it's supposedly on par with a bee sting.

A 40 would be wasted on a Chilean rose.

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Flat rocks have very mild venom, it's supposedly on par with a bee sting.
> 
> A 40 would be wasted on a Chilean rose.
> 
> -PK


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Well i talked to my pal at the LPS and he said hes gana hook me up with a male and a female Emperor Scorpian.







I will hope fully breed them......TY everyone for ur 2 cents!


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> If you truly only want to dedicate the 10 gallon, then the Emperor Scorpion would be the only real choice. Leopard geckos really need more space as adults than a 10 gallon, although it would house them for a year or so, and adult Ceratophrys really need more than a 10 gallon as well, albeit they will spend vast amounts of time mostly buried in one spot for what seems like eons.....
> 
> You also might wish to consider Flat-Rock Scorpions as well if you like the idea of scorpions.....


 that is an true my leo is fine in my 10g ive housed her for 2n half years


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

O my God where are ur smileys AL.......


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> that is an true my leo is fine in my 10g ive housed her for 2n half years


Al, refrain from giving me advice. Get back to me when you have 22 year old leopard geckos in your collection.

It is true, for the health of the animal. How much time have you spent studying the natural history of wild Eublepharines, specifically macularius? do you realize how much they move around in an evening looking for food. The foot print of a 10 gallon tank is NOT suitable to house an adult Leopard gecko for its entire life. It is fine for babies, but well fed babies are adult sized in a year.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

sorry croc i know you are a very knowgable person but i dont agree with some things


----------

